# New GP100 357 4" SS



## Mlee (Oct 12, 2008)

Just went out and put the deposit down for a new GP100. Now I am looking around for a holster. Anybody got any recs for one they like or any dislikes to stay away from? Any and all opinions appreciated.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

there is a variety of places on line, uncle mikes, galco etc. i just bought the same gun in blue, nice gun but to big and heavy for me to carry


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats on the new GP..... Nice guns.


Lateck,


----------



## jem375 (May 8, 2006)

take a look at the Bianchi #111, that's what I have for my GP100...


----------

